# Snake venom studies yield insights for development of therapies for heart disease and



## News Bot (Jul 30, 2010)

*Published On:* 29-Jul-10 02:00 PM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

Researchers seeking to learn more about stroke by studying how the body responds to toxins in snake venom are this week releasing new findings that they hope will aid in the development of therapies for heart disease and, surprisingly, cancer.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 30, 2010)

excellent ....


----------



## the jungle guy (Jul 30, 2010)

thats unreal


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 30, 2010)

Now there's a whole lot more to like about snakes


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

